# tether, chain equipment, please help



## yankee (Nov 16, 2008)

Marty, I've seen your setup on the net. The info you provided is appreciated. I am having a difficult time with purchasing a proven containment system. Below is a friend of mines system that works for him. I was hoping that you or others will post pictures of where they get their hardware on the plans below, yours, or their own. Thanks in advance. Pictures and or direct links to the hardware would be best as I'm new to this

axle from a truck that needs to get in the ground. 
o ring. Seems to be the hardest part. 
quick link- 
swivel 
quick link 
Chain 
quick link 
quarter inch swivel 
quick link 
clip bull snap without swivel


----------



## yankee (Nov 16, 2008)

*Chain hardware*

Graingers is near me and can be googled at grainger.com

i would post the url's but need 15 posts.

Can someone please go to the search on the main page and hit q for quick links, O-rings, chains, swivel, snaps,.

Thanks in advance,
Mike


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

yankee said:


> Marty, I've seen your setup on the net. The info you provided is appreciated. I am having a difficult time with purchasing a proven containment system. Below is a friend of mines system that works for him. I was hoping that you or others will post pictures of where they get their hardware on the plans below, yours, or their own. Thanks in advance. Pictures and or direct links to the hardware would be best as I'm new to this
> 
> axle from a truck that needs to get in the ground.
> o ring. Seems to be the hardest part. This has to be ordered from a hardware store
> ...


All of the rest of this can be gotten at tractor supply or hardware store, instead of the bull snap us 2 heavy duty O-rings for the collar to go through 

*Lap links...*










*Collar, O-rings and swivel...*










*Chain all put together...*










*The O-rings through the collar in these pics are not the best to use get heaver duty ones*

Hope this helps


----------



## yankee (Nov 16, 2008)

Do you use the lap links instead of the quick links in your setup? How do you order the o rings, size, use, etc. 

Thanks, Mike


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

I use lap links with mine, the o-rings I use around the Axel's are 3/4" X 3" around... there weldless rings, the O-rings that go through the collar just get the best they have weight baring strength wise


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

my setup is very similar to Marty's but I do cable runs


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

Andy I've used cable run's before, I found the pulleys that run along the cable sure ware out quick... what do you do to prevent this?


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

lol, I just go to TSC and replace the roller OR buy heavy duty pulleys but the cost more.


----------

